# Compact loaders



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Has anyone used one of these? If so, what size containment plow could you run? TCM L4 Compact Loader or a KOMATSU WA30-5E. I tried to find the horsepower but so far have not had any luck.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I will be interested to see what people say, it seems the HP on them is rather low for pushing, but then again I've never used one so what do I know. 

I know peterbuilt is using a jd 244 and a couple volvo L20's?


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Its not the HP that matters, its the weight. 

I can push 10 and 12ft units with my Volvos L20Bs and I will be pushing a 12ft with the 244J.

J.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Peterbilt;878149 said:


> Its not the HP that matters, its the weight.
> 
> I can push 10 and 12ft units with my Volvos L20Bs and I will be pushing a 12ft with the 244J.
> 
> J.


I pick up an L20 and an L30 next week on a rental basis. What size Pro-tech's should I run on them? I will need to drive them a couple of miles between sites. I can always drop the plows onto a trailer to move them if need be then drive the machine. I'v got a 12' to run on the Cat 908, haven't had any snow yet to try it out though.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Like I said. 10 and 12fts are what I use and would recomend. Make sure they have steel edges, or you will have a ton of power robing box drag due to the rubber. 

The volvos are also real slow, Only 12MPH. But I still road them all over the place. I am also using the Deere this year becasue its about 10MPH faster. You can get an L35 with a High spped package, but my dealer didn't have one like that in their enventory so I wasn't able to get it.

What letter 908 do you you have? The A's and B's are real slow as well. The new one goes something like 25MPH. Or so I have heard. It will also push a 14ft Arctic with out any problems at all.

J.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

The 908 doesn't have a letter. I think its a 2005 or 2006. Do you use pushers with the skid steer attachment or chain them to the bucket.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Skid loader style.

The L35 will need an adaptor if you want to use a skid loader style.


----------



## turfguy87 (Dec 23, 2008)

Peterbilt;878189 said:


> Like I said. 10 and 12fts are what I use and would recomend. Make sure they have steel edges, or you will have a ton of power robing box drag due to the rubber.
> 
> Huh?


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

Peterbilt;878189 said:


> Like I said. 10 and 12fts are what I use and would recomend. Make sure they have steel edges, or you will have a ton of power robing box drag due to the rubber.
> 
> The volvos are also real slow, Only 12MPH. But I still road them all over the place. I am also using the Deere this year becasue its about 10MPH faster. You can get an L35 with a High spped package, but my dealer didn't have one like that in their enventory so I wasn't able to get it.
> 
> ...


I would never put steel on a pusher box. You will cause major damage if you hit something. Not only to what you hit, but to your machine as well. We got rid of the rubber too, but we switched over to poly edges from http://cuttingedgepoly.com. In my opinion this is the only way to go.


----------



## turfguy87 (Dec 23, 2008)

mrsnowman;1095517 said:


> I would never put steel on a pusher box. You will cause major damage if you hit something. Not only to what you hit, but to your machine as well.
> 
> Give an example


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

turfguy87;1095743 said:


> mrsnowman;1095517 said:
> 
> 
> > I would never put steel on a pusher box. You will cause major damage if you hit something. Not only to what you hit, but to your machine as well.
> ...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mrsnowman;1095517 said:


> I would never put steel on a pusher box. You will cause major damage if you hit something. Not only to what you hit, but to your machine as well. We got rid of the rubber too, but we switched over to poly edges from http://cuttingedgepoly.com. In my opinion this is the only way to go.


Ever heard of a trip edge?


----------



## motoxguy (Oct 17, 2010)

Ingersoll rand made some nice machines the IR W350L were really nice, and the company we used to sub for would put 12 and 14ft pushers on them and would move quite a bit of snow with them. They are just hard to find now since they stopped making them


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

cretebaby;1095864 said:


> Ever heard of a trip edge?


Wait a minute, you mean they make......


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

cretebaby;1095864 said:


> Ever heard of a trip edge?


not very common on snow pushers, but yes I have heard of them why do you ask?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mrsnowman;1095914 said:


> not very common on snow pushers, but yes I have heard of them why do you ask?


Very common around here now. Steel trip will pay for itself very quickly.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;1095952 said:


> Very common around here now. Steel trip will pay for itself very quickly.


Even when running into manholes?


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

JD Dave;1095952 said:


> Very common around here now. Steel trip will pay for itself very quickly.


Why would you waste your money on that? It makes no sense to me. My pushers with poly edges are perfect. Quiet and just enough give to do a great job. Our poly edges last longer than steel also, so I see no benefit.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

yeah you're right, Dave has no clue!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

mrsnowman;1096147 said:


> Why would you waste your money on that? It makes no sense to me. My pushers with poly edges are perfect. Quiet and just enough give to do a great job. Our poly edges last longer than steel also, so I see no benefit.


How much does http://cuttingedgepoly.com. pay you to pimp there stuff? payup


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

We've got two at work that are damn handy as the lot or jobsite material handeler. That said 11mph max speed is a deal breaker. I'd much rather be running a rubber tired hoe.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Just out of curosity, everyone around here calls them rubber tire backhoes to.... but I've never got it, is there such thing as a steel tire backhoe or tracked backhoe... When you say backhoe, Most people assume its a rubber tire backhoe loader... Why does everyone say rubber tire?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Triple L;1096299 said:


> Just out of curosity, everyone around here calls them rubber tire backhoes to.... but I've never got it, is there such thing as a steel tire backhoe or tracked backhoe... When you say backhoe, Most people assume its a rubber tire backhoe loader... Why does everyone say rubber tire?


It's probably because you either use a steel tracked hoe or a rubber tired hoe. 
Such as: "hey guys, little sewer job coming up, we need the rubber tired hoe."
Oddly, if it's metal tracks, who says: "bring the metal tracked hoe."
We would just tell someone: "bring the hoe." or "bring the tracked hoe."

How about: is it a loader, wheel loader, front end loader, or big digger! Are they all the same?
To stay on the topic of this post: I love compact wheel loaders, just make sure you get them with a decent road speed. 
Did this help?


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

What is the average cost of compact setup with a blower. I know price will vary, i guess im looking for a ballpark range.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

mrsnowman;1096147 said:


> Our poly edges last longer than steel also, so I see no benefit.


Thats a first.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mrsnowman;1096147 said:


> Why would you waste your money on that? It makes no sense to me. My pushers with poly edges are perfect. Quiet and just enough give to do a great job. Our poly edges last longer than steel also, so I see no benefit.


I'll agree with you, it's just easier that way.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JD Dave;1096836 said:


> I'll agree with you, it's just easier that way.


LOL


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

mrsnowman;1096147 said:


> Why would you waste your money on that? It makes no sense to me. My pushers with poly edges are perfect. Quiet and just enough give to do a great job. Our poly edges last longer than steel also, so I see no benefit.


My Flexi-dipped rubber cutting edge lasts longer than your poly does. :bluebounc


----------



## agustofson (Dec 10, 2009)

? If you dip your poly edge in Flexi-Dip, does it make it more better??


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Triple L;1096299 said:


> Just out of curosity, everyone around here calls them rubber tire backhoes to.... but I've never got it, is there such thing as a steel tire backhoe or tracked backhoe... When you say backhoe, Most people assume its a rubber tire backhoe loader... Why does everyone say rubber tire?


I just switched companies and its funny even in the same locale they call equipment different names. I call it a flat wacker they call it a plate tamper. Rubber tired hoe is backhoe. Makes sense kinda with the Rubber tired hoe though because alot of the times it was the only platform to get into a senstive area like a lawn or a new parking lot without damaging it from the steel tracks back then.

P.S. Oh I forgot the classic Bobcat is now Skidloader.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

creativedesigns;1097055 said:


> My Flexi-dipped rubber cutting edge lasts longer than your poly does. :bluebounc


I would love to bet you money on that one friend. I would even give you two inches to my one to make you feel better. Good Luck LOL


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm sorry yours is only one inch, and who are you going to make feel anything with two?????  LOL


----------

